
Angular 1.5.0 – ennoblement-facilitation has been released - lobo_tuerto
http://angularjs.blogspot.com/2016/02/angular-150-ennoblement-facilitation.html
======
lsiunsuex
"The primary theme for this release was to improve the upgrade path to Angular
2."

Why? Will developers really attempt to upgrade 1.x apps to 2.x apps? It's well
known 2.x is considerably different from 1.x.

I would think any apps using 2.x will be either freshly written using 2.x or
AngularJS developers will simply move to React or something else.

It's bad enough to make 2.x so considerably different from 1.x but to change
1.x to be "more compatible" with 2.x just seams ignorant to me.

